# Tabletop World News thread (Fantasy terrain)



## Kroothawk (May 16, 2014)

Tabletop World http://www.tabletop-world.com is a European manufacturer for detailed resin Fantasy buildings.

Just released (58€ plus VAT plus postage):
Town House 2:










Previous releases:


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Those are some nice looking buildings


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

expensive but worth it, definetely.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

They are excellent, they really need to be considering a kick starter to transfer those designs to plastic, resin will be seriously driving up costs on these.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Love them. Truly.


----------

